# PAF CAE information required



## SNMSHKH

I'm a student of 2nd yr and applying for CAE in PAF. I have no idea about initial tests and wt happens in ISSB. I'm nt able to find anything useful. Can someone guide me. I'm frm rwp.
P.S I'm a giirl and joining PAF has always been a dream.

1. When wil the initial tests be conducted? When are they usually conducted?
2. When is the ISSB taken and how is it?
. How to prepare?
4. Initial tests and ISSB Info as much as you knw.
5. Are documents checked on the initial test day?

Please help me im waiting for an answer. Regards.


----------



## Pakistan87

Hi SNM SHKH,
1) The GDP 138 has been announced you can register through pakistan airforce website .mostly paf announces their vacancies for GDP in month of feb and aug (Around).last date is 30 march 2014
2) when u pass the initial test which will be catagarized into two portion IQ and ACADEMIC(Math,Physics,English) then they their self will guide you for issb.
3) for initial IQ you can see few books easily available any where(See Intelegence test by tahir bhatti ) or see website pakone(search in goolge) . for academic you should be good in physics , maths and english . follow your books of first year and second year.once you passed ur initial test only then ur ISSB question would be relevant as i saw most of the girls failing in IQ 
4) yes docs has to be completed on first day.

Recomendation:1) As per my experience plz do not apply in Gdp means for pilot. apply for Aeronotical engeneering because they are not realy interested to take more female pilots. the % of aeronotical induction is much much higher than pilots.
2) Stay relax while attempting the IQ portion skip skip and skip the difficult questions dont waste the time. passing marks is only 60 out of 100. i am pretty sure if you passed IQ you might be passing academic test easily (45% passing marks for academic and u will be having alot of time to think to solve the questions).
3) if u read the book i suggested it means you have already solved ur IQ test 10% .(it has alot of same question which will be coming in the orignal test).
Best of luck for ur test and i will provide u info for ISSB when u passed initial test. because its a long long story....
Good Luck


----------



## SNMSHKH

Pakistan87 said:


> Hi SNM SHKH,
> 1) The GDP 138 has been announced you can register through pakistan airforce website .mostly paf announces their vacancies for GDP in month of feb and aug (Around).last date is 30 march 2014
> 2) when u pass the initial test which will be catagarized into two portion IQ and ACADEMIC(Math,Physics,English) then they their self will guide you for issb.
> 3) for initial IQ you can see few books easily available any where(See Intelegence test by tahir bhatti ) or see website pakone(search in goolge) . for academic you should be good in physics , maths and english . follow your books of first year and second year.once you passed ur initial test only then ur ISSB question would be relevant as i saw most of the girls failing in IQ
> 4) yes docs has to be completed on first day.
> 
> Recomendation:1) As per my experience plz do not apply in Gdp means for pilot. apply for Aeronotical engeneering because they are not realy interested to take more female pilots. the % of aeronotical induction is much much higher than pilots.
> 2) Stay relax while attempting the IQ portion skip skip and skip the difficult questions dont waste the time. passing marks is only 60 out of 100. i am pretty sure if you passed IQ you might be passing academic test easily (45% passing marks for academic and u will be having alot of time to think to solve the questions).
> 3) if u read the book i suggested it means you have already solved ur IQ test 10% .(it has alot of same question which will be coming in the orignal test).
> Best of luck for ur test and i will provide u info for ISSB when u passed initial test. because its a long long story....
> Good Luck


Sir, I applied for CAE. I applied for enginerring. Can u tel me how much time wil I gt til the initial tests.... I meean when wil they strt( or usually strt)? And how do I prepare?

2) Stay relax while attempting the IQ portion skip skip and skip the difficult questions dont waste the time. passing marks is only 60 out of 100. i am pretty sure if you passed IQ you might be passing academic test easily (45% passing marks for academic and u will be having alot of time to think to solve the questions).
3) if u read the book i suggested it means you have already solved ur IQ test 10% .(it has alot of same question which will be coming in the orignal test).
Best of luck for ur test and i will provide u info for ISSB when u passed initial test. because its a long long story....
Good Luck[/quote]

Another thing.... wt kind of ques are asked in IQ portion? are the ques analytical (cause im bad at it) my 2nd yr papers wil be strting in may.... I need to knw when the initials are conducted?


----------



## Pakistan87

first thing ,if u already applied for CAE then u should know ur testing date because once u applied, they will give u ur REGISTRATION SLIP in which u can see ur testing date. mostly they cunduct the initial test 3 to 4 days after the last date of registration (diffrent selection centre diffrent schedule i was from hyderabad ). if u have any emergency on ur testing date u can easily change ur date.(the given date must be within there testing period)

second, the IQ test will be computerize there will be 5 option for a question.35 minut will be given to solve 100 questions. there are two portion in IQ test one is VERBAL(40 questions) second is NON verbal(60 questions). verbal consists of NUMBER SERIES, ALPHABETICAL SERIES ,SPOT THE ODD ONE, etc and NON verbal consists of Figure question (exapmle:three shapes will be given find the 4th shape) ..i suggest u to read the book i have recommended it will take one day to understand all the logics from that book. u will get the clear picture...

feel free to ask


----------



## SNMSHKH

Pakistan87 said:


> first thing ,if u already applied for CAE then u should know ur testing date because once u applied, they will give u ur REGISTRATION SLIP in which u can see ur testing date. mostly they cunduct the initial test 3 to 4 days after the last date of registration (diffrent selection centre diffrent schedule i was from hyderabad ). if u have any emergency on ur testing date u can easily change ur date.(the given date must be within there testing period)
> 
> second, the IQ test will be computerize there will be 5 option for a question.35 minut will be given to solve 100 questions. there are two portion in IQ test one is VERBAL(40 questions) second is NON verbal(60 questions). verbal consists of NUMBER SERIES, ALPHABETICAL SERIES ,SPOT THE ODD ONE, etc and NON verbal consists of Figure question (exapmle:three shapes will be given find the 4th shape) ..i suggest u to read the book i have recommended it will take one day to understand all the logics from that book. u will get the clear picture...
> 
> feel free to ask


Sir please guide me for initial. I can't find a useful book. My initial is on 10th and I have no idea wt is going to happen? please help me. Is there any sample paper available?



SNMSHKH said:


> Sir please guide me for initial. I can't find a useful book. My initial is on 10th and I have no idea wt is going to happen? please help me. Is there any sample paper available?


What is in the math and phy test? and wt bout English? wt kind of ques come frm eng, phy and maths?



SNMSHKH said:


> Sir please guide me for initial. I can't find a useful book. My initial is on 10th and I have no idea wt is going to happen? please help me. Is there any sample paper available?
> 
> 
> What is in the math and phy test? and wt bout English? wt kind of ques come frm eng, phy and maths?


Please reply as soon as possible.... I have 10 days :/


----------



## Pakistan87

SNMSHKH said:


> Sir please guide me for initial. I can't find a useful book. My initial is on 10th and I have no idea wt is going to happen? please help me. Is there any sample paper available?
> 
> 
> What is in the math and phy test? and wt bout English? wt kind of ques come frm eng, phy and maths?
> 
> 
> Please reply as soon as possible.... I have 10 days :/


Dont worry and relax first.


SNMSHKH said:


> Sir please guide me for initial. I can't find a useful book. My initial is on 10th and I have no idea wt is going to happen? please help me. Is there any sample paper available?
> 
> 
> What is in the math and phy test? and wt bout English? wt kind of ques come frm eng, phy and maths?
> 
> 
> Please reply as soon as possible.... I have 10 days :/


very first relax and dont worry 
I m new user here i am not allow to send u links. Smile_everything4me@yahoo
add me in facebook or email me i will send u useful tests ,links,notes maybe power point slides for IQ .
for academic physics they take question from everywhere but if u study well in ur college than its no problem .i remember few question WEBER IS THE UNIT OF?? 
DEFINATION OF MEGNATIC FLUX? Thrre was few EASY problems from first year book chapter 3 Motion. Just go through both books dont go in detail or derivation just see the concept.
math is something that u have to think about derivative ,integration,function,circle,linear equation etc if u know how to solve than no problem. The question will be very short 1mint solution but very logical.
english is very easy use of since and for,direct indirect,tenses, vocablory,synonms antonms, i think if u go with out prepration u can passes if u know basics.


----------



## Rayi ain




----------



## Choudhry Ziyad ur rehman

Pakistan87 said:


> Dont worry and relax first.
> 
> very first relax and dont worry
> I m new user here i am not allow to send u links. Smile_everything4me@yahoo
> add me in facebook or email me i will send u useful tests ,links,notes maybe power point slides for IQ .
> for academic physics they take question from everywhere but if u study well in ur college than its no problem .i remember few question WEBER IS THE UNIT OF??
> DEFINATION OF MEGNATIC FLUX? Thrre was few EASY problems from first year book chapter 3 Motion. Just go through both books dont go in detail or derivation just see the concept.
> math is something that u have to think about derivative ,integration,function,circle,linear equation etc if u know how to solve than no problem. The question will be very short 1mint solution but very logical.
> english is very easy use of since and for,direct indirect,tenses, vocablory,synonms antonms, i think if u go with out prepration u can passes if u know basics.


Hi !
I am going for 85 Aeronautical course, I need help with notes my test is within 10 days.
Please reply as soon as possible.



Rayi ain said:


>


Hi !
I am going for 85 Aeronautical course, I need help with notes my test is within 10 days.
Please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## saudaA

Pakistan87 said:


> Hi SNM SHKH,
> 1) The GDP 138 has been announced you can register through pakistan airforce website .mostly paf announces their vacancies for GDP in month of feb and aug (Around).last date is 30 march 2014
> 2) when u pass the initial test which will be catagarized into two portion IQ and ACADEMIC(Math,Physics,English) then they their self will guide you for issb.
> 3) for initial IQ you can see few books easily available any where(See Intelegence test by tahir bhatti ) or see website pakone(search in goolge) . for academic you should be good in physics , maths and english . follow your books of first year and second year.once you passed ur initial test only then ur ISSB question would be relevant as i saw most of the girls failing in IQ
> 4) yes docs has to be completed on first day.
> 
> Recomendation:1) As per my experience plz do not apply in Gdp means for pilot. apply for Aeronotical engeneering because they are not realy interested to take more female pilots. the % of aeronotical induction is much much higher than pilots.
> 2) Stay relax while attempting the IQ portion skip skip and skip the difficult questions dont waste the time. passing marks is only 60 out of 100. i am pretty sure if you passed IQ you might be passing academic test easily (45% passing marks for academic and u will be having alot of time to think to solve the questions).
> 3) if u read the book i suggested it means you have already solved ur IQ test 10% .(it has alot of same question which will be coming in the orignal test).
> Best of luck for ur test and i will provide u info for ISSB when u passed initial test. because its a long long story....
> Good Luck


total time for iQ test nd what aboUt Gk ? Is Gk a part of this test?



saudaA said:


> total time for iQ test nd what aboUt Gk ? Is Gk a part of this test?


And can u tell me the toyal no. Of seats ? For aeronautical female candidates i've applied for 86 CAE my initial is on 11th march 
any more tips plz?


----------



## Rayi ain

My test is also On 11th March 
Initial test is only cosists of english phy math and intelligence !!
And Gk is Not included I guess  

And can u tell me the toyal no. Of seats ? For aeronautical female candidates i've applied for 86 CAE my initial is on 11th march
any more tips plz?[/QUOTE]


----------



## saudaA

Rayi ain said:


> My test is also On 11th March
> Initial test is only cosists of english phy math and intelligence !!
> And Gk is Not included I guess
> 
> And can u tell me the toyal no. Of seats ? For aeronautical female candidates i've applied for 86 CAE my initial is on 11th march
> any more tips plz?


[/QUOTE]
thankss nd GOOdluck


----------



## Rayi ain

hows ur preparation ??


----------



## rabii

Excusee me.. I need help... My test is on 16 mrch n i hv applied for aeronautical engineerng... My question is that whch chaptrs are most imp for prep ? Of maths n phy... N frm whr shud i prepr ? Any suggestns for boks?


----------



## Rayi ain

Pakistan87 said:


> Hi SNM SHKH,
> 1) The GDP 138 has been announced you can register through pakistan airforce website .mostly paf announces their vacancies for GDP in month of feb and aug (Around).last date is 30 march 2014
> 2) when u pass the initial test which will be catagarized into two portion IQ and ACADEMIC(Math,Physics,English) then they their self will guide you for issb.
> 3) for initial IQ you can see few books easily available any where(See Intelegence test by tahir bhatti ) or see website pakone(search in goolge) . for academic you should be good in physics , maths and english . follow your books of first year and second year.once you passed ur initial test only then ur ISSB question would be relevant as i saw most of the girls failing in IQ
> 4) yes docs has to be completed on first day.
> 
> Recomendation:1) As per my experience plz do not apply in Gdp means for pilot. apply for Aeronotical engeneering because they are not realy interested to take more female pilots. the % of aeronotical induction is much much higher than pilots.
> 2) Stay relax while attempting the IQ portion skip skip and skip the difficult questions dont waste the time. passing marks is only 60 out of 100. i am pretty sure if you passed IQ you might be passing academic test easily (45% passing marks for academic and u will be having alot of time to think to solve the questions).
> 3) if u read the book i suggested it means you have already solved ur IQ test 10% .(it has alot of same question which will be coming in the orignal test).
> Best of luck for ur test and i will provide u info for ISSB when u passed initial test. because its a long long story....
> Good Luck


 
Can you Please tell me that which type of maths questions are included in initial
test? Questions jus from our 1st year 2nd year books ??
andpakone web is use full jus for Intelligence or for physics and maths as well?


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Rayi ain said:


> Can you Please tell me that which type of maths questions are included in initial
> test? _*Questions jus from our 1st year 2nd year books ??*_
> andpakone web is use full jus for Intelligence or for physics and maths as well?


Maths questions are asked just from the ninth/tenth grade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rayi ain

war khan said:


> Maths questions are asked just from the ninth/tenth grade


 hmm and wot about 1st year and 2ndyear math?


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Rayi ain said:


> hmm and wot about 1st year and 2ndyear math?


Nothing is asked from 1st/2nd year math because Pre medical students do not study maths and the syllabus of ISSB is same for all students whether they have done FSC Pre medical or Pre engineering


----------



## Rayi ain

war khan said:


> Nothing is asked from 1st/2nd year math because Pre medical students do not study maths and the syllabus of ISSB is same for all students whether they have done FSC Pre medical or Pre engineering


but In aeronautical egineering Jus Maths students apply ..this is not for pre medical students! and i asked about initial not about ISSB :p


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Rayi ain said:


> but In aeronautical egineering Jus Maths students apply ..this is not for pre medical students! and i asked about initial not about ISSB :p





Rayi ain said:


> but In aeronautical egineering Jus Maths students apply ..this is not for pre medical students! and i asked about initial not about ISSB :p


May be @Rashid Mahmood @Xeric can help


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

FSc Part I is included also.
Maths, Physics & Chemistry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

@Rayi ain Maths,Physics and Chemistry from FSC part one is also included


----------



## Xeric

Rayi ain said:


> but In aeronautical egineering Jus Maths students apply ..this is not for pre medical students! and i asked about initial not about ISSB :p


A Pre-Medical student cannot apply for CAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abc xyz

hello! can any one of you can tell me about complete pattern of initial test(academic test) for cae?????????


----------



## abc xyz

Rayi ain said:


>


can u tell me wat kind of questions are there in initial test of cae (academic test) i mean do you have any sample papers??????



Pakistan87 said:


> first thing ,if u already applied for CAE then u should know ur testing date because once u applied, they will give u ur REGISTRATION SLIP in which u can see ur testing date. mostly they cunduct the initial test 3 to 4 days after the last date of registration (diffrent selection centre diffrent schedule i was from hyderabad ). if u have any emergency on ur testing date u can easily change ur date.(the given date must be within there testing period)
> 
> second, the IQ test will be computerize there will be 5 option for a question.35 minut will be given to solve 100 questions. there are two portion in IQ test one is VERBAL(40 questions) second is NON verbal(60 questions). verbal consists of NUMBER SERIES, ALPHABETICAL SERIES ,SPOT THE ODD ONE, etc and NON verbal consists of Figure question (exapmle:three shapes will be given find the 4th shape) ..i suggest u to read the book i have recommended it will take one day to understand all the logics from that book. u will get the clear picture...
> 
> feel free to ask


can u tell me wat kind of questions are there in initial test of cae (academic test) i mean do you have any sample papers??????



Xeric said:


> A Pre-Medical student cannot apply for CAE.


can u tell me wat kind of questions are there in initial test of cae (academic test) i mean do you have any sample papers??????


----------



## Rayi ain

Xeric said:


> A Pre-Medical student cannot apply for CAE.


Allhumdulilah i cleared My initial test..can u furthur guide me for initial interview 



war khan said:


> @Rayi ain Maths,Physics and Chemistry from FSC part one is also included


chemistry is not included



abc xyz said:


> can u tell me wat kind of questions are there in initial test of cae (academic test) i mean do you have any sample papers??????
> 
> 
> can u tell me wat kind of questions are there in initial test of cae (academic test) i mean do you have any sample papers??????
> 
> 
> can u tell me wat kind of questions are there in initial test of cae (academic test) i mean do you have any sample papers??????


there are simple questions from 1st year physics and maths and as well as pth and matric grade


----------



## abc xyz

Rayi ain said:


> Allhumdulilah i cleared My initial test..can u furthur guide me for initial interview
> 
> 
> chemistry is not included
> 
> 
> there are simple questions from 1st year physics and maths and as well as pth and matric grade


what type ov questions were there in phy n maths???


----------



## Rayi ain

abc xyz said:


> what type ov questions were there in phy n maths???[/QUOTE
> Don't worry about phy and maths questions are soo simple jus basic concepts
> As i remember 2 3 question of phy
> that Gravitational along closed path is? zero
> guass's law is applicable for which tym ov surface?
> They given Electric intensity and charge fine force? as we know and E=F/q
> and in maths questions like Continous funtions is what?
> and Question from G.P and A.P they given equations find roots ect this tym ov


----------



## abc xyz

and wat about english???

and how many phy eng and maths mcqx were there????

and which chapters are most imp in maths ov 1st year and 2nd year????


----------



## abc xyz

???


----------



## saudaA

Hey guysss kis kis ka cleaar hae???
Btw um havinG ma interview tomorow


----------



## abc xyz

saudaA said:


> Hey guysss kis kis ka cleaar hae???
> Btw um havinG ma interview tomorow


for which branch??


----------



## saudaA

abc xyz said:


> for which branch??


For CAE


----------



## abc xyz

saudaA said:


> For CAE


waz that test easy?? i mean can you tell me about english portion??


----------



## saudaA

Active passive 
direct indirect 
passages
adjective
Synonym antonym


----------



## abc xyz

and maths and physics mcqs wr frm 1st and 2nd year books right???


----------



## saudaA

yup


----------



## abc xyz

ty


----------



## Tawab Ahmed

CAE ki final merit list kis basis p lagti ha ? Aur agr fsc aur matric k marks matter krtay ha tou kitni percentage hoti ha ISSB k grades, initals, aur fsc matric ki ? Aur last year jin students p merit close hua tha unkay marks kia thay fsc matric m ?


----------



## Ramlah Ejaz

saudaA said:


> yup


Will the ISSB test also required for GD (P)?


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

Ramlah Ejaz said:


> Will the ISSB test also required for GD (P)?


I think ISSB is required for all commissioned officers of Armed Forces .


----------



## Ramlah Ejaz

Which one is better to apply? CAE or GD(P)


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

Ramlah Ejaz said:


> Which one is better to apply? CAE or GD(P)


i will suggest CAE to any girl .


----------



## Ramlah Ejaz

Induction for 2017 has started. Can anyone tell me that 144 GD pilot for females is short service commissioned. So the selection procedure would be different from 90 aeronautical engineering?


----------



## Ramlah Ejaz

Is calculator allowed in test?


----------



## muhammadali233

Ramlah Ejaz said:


> Is calculator allowed in test?


not allowed.


Ramlah Ejaz said:


> Induction for 2017 has started. Can anyone tell me that 144 GD pilot for females is short service commissioned. So the selection procedure would be different from 90 aeronautical engineering?


SSC ?
Initial Selection is same if i am not wrong a very basic test on computer similar to NET for ugad,issb is same for all services, if you get recommended from ISSB,then GD candidates have to complete another set of tests which includes a full medical and FAT (flight aptitude test) which is tough.CAE only has a medical.if you pass in either then you have to wait for recommendation from AHQ.


----------



## Malik AbdulRahim

Guys i have applied for CAE and i wanted to know that as our education is free in TCC of army, is it the same case with CAE? if not then what is the fee structure?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mesa

Im new here can any one tell me that can I join paf after complete study as gdp or it must be after fsc


----------



## ghazi52

http://www.joinpaf.gov.pk/index.htm


----------



## The Diplomat

ghazi52 said:


> http://www.joinpaf.gov.pk/index.htm


To be fair the Army, Navy and Air Force recruitment websites need to modernise, half of the time the hyperlinks don’t work...


----------

